# Update: deep breath, pulling socks up and continuing to sparkle.



## Prince33Sp4rkle (13 October 2014)

Everyone is probably aware by now, but CS was PTS last week.

His behaviour became more erratic and quite simply, he was dangerous. The long and the short of it, is that we tried everything we could. Retiring him to the field didn't work for various reasons, and he displayed that he was more unhappy than ever.

It was the hardest decision we've ever had to make, but it was the right thing to do by him.







Sleep tight beautiful boy, I'll never forget everything you taught me xxx (photo taken by friend and fellow HHO-r)

However, as one door closes, another always opens. When CS was first turned away to the field, we started looking for another. It would be impossible to just replace him, and take away the pain, but none of us could face an empty stable.

So we went on a mission 







And weren't disappointed 







Please meet Goofy (Hallo-L)... A 2yo KWPN colt Charmeur x Kennedy...







Sales vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3MMQWAFPY4

Goofy has gone out in the field with Bruce (who promptly ran around with his *** out), and they seem to be getting on really well. He's a lovely quiet chap, and happy to follow you around.






















Surrounded by reminders of what big sparkly boots he has to fill...







He leads in and out well, has learnt rugs aren't terrifying, nor are picking your feet up, to stand whilst having a tidy up, and how to give good grass breath kisses 












And in other news... Not much exciting happening. Bruce loving hacking with his sharer. Fig continuing to gain experience at Adv Med (training) and working PSG at home. NMT getting a tailcoat for Christmas!

Fig is... As nosey as ever...







As handsome as ever...







And as daft as ever...







And as bouncy as ever...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=957415627618690

In fact, this was his reaction to Goofy:



























And this was Goofys reaction...







Entire scene captured here:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=969283176431935

That's all from us for now. Not much very exciting planned. Buying lots of saddlepads and over rugging our horses most likely...


----------



## PorkChop (13 October 2014)

Oh my goodness, I didn't know, I am so so sorry for you all - very big boots to fill - the very best of luck with Goofy xx


----------



## Wheels (13 October 2014)

So very sorry, really brave decision

Your new youngster is a stunner


----------



## JFTDWS (13 October 2014)

The very best of luck with Goofy.  I look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Dusty85 (13 October 2014)

I didn't know either. I'm really sorry. It sounds as though you did right by him and considered other options. Hugs. His updates and reports will be missed..... But I look forward to hearing all about Goofy and how he's progressing!!


----------



## NinjaPony (13 October 2014)

Very sorry to hear about CS. Always enjoyed hearing about him and you certainly did all you could for him, he was a lovely horse. New one is gorgeous, best of luck with him.
Also, I have a personal axe to grind! Thanks to you I now have less money and many more matchy sets and a sparkly browband...


----------



## Dizzydancer (13 October 2014)

Saw this on fb, I'm so sorry but very brave decision just shows you always put your horses first. 

I do however love goofy and can't wait to see him come on!


----------



## daydreamer (13 October 2014)

I don't usually post but always read your threads with interest. Really sorry to hear this. Best of luck with your new youngster.


----------



## MissTyc (13 October 2014)

I didn't know either, very sorry to hear it. 

What a stunner Goofy is though -- is he staying entire (for now at least)? He has serious pace, wow!


----------



## Bills (13 October 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this, but he will be in peace now.

Goofy is gorgeous and love his name


----------



## milliepops (13 October 2014)

Goofy looks super  Looking forward to hearing more about him x


----------



## doriangrey (13 October 2014)

Your new youngster looks lovely.  Did you pinpoint what was wrong with CS in the end?


----------



## dibbin (13 October 2014)

Saw this on FB already, I'm so sorry about CS  he always seemed like such a fantastic boy. He had a great life with you and it certainly sounds as though you did the right thing by him at the end.

Goofy is fabulous, I wish you all the best with him! And all the best to NMT with Figgy, of course


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2014)

I was so very sorry to hear about CS. A terrible loss for you. 

Goofy is a doll. And I hope you both have many, many years of fun together!!


----------



## miss_c (13 October 2014)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Jenni_ (13 October 2014)

Again I think you were incredibly brave and from start to finish always did the best for CS. I was gutted to read the post but you tried and that's all he could have asked for and more!

Will continue to follow the pair of you and look forward to Goofy and Fig updates!


----------



## zigzag (13 October 2014)

So sorry about Cs, Hope you have fun with goofy, he is gorgeous


----------



## Izzwizz (13 October 2014)

I dont normally comment much these days but have seen your posts in the past and the lovely pics.  So sorry to hear your news, but it sounds like it was for the best.  Good luck with your new horse and take care x


----------



## icestationzebra (13 October 2014)

I too was sorry to hear about CS - a hard but brave decision to make for him.

Goofy looks like he is going to give you a lot of fun


----------



## McFluff (13 October 2014)

So sorry to hear your news.  Goofy is stunning and I'm sure will blossom with you. Does he know that matchy matchy and sparkles are in his future? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## LouisCat (13 October 2014)

I'm absolutely gutted about CS  What an incredibly brave decision you made for a horse you did everything for and he gave you his everything. 

New pony is lovely 

Onwards and upwards .


RIP beautiful CS


----------



## chestnut cob (13 October 2014)

So sorry about CS, I can't imagine how difficult a decision it must have been to make and I'm sure he will have left a big hole in your life. Hope you are doing ok.

Goofy looks lovely, have fun playing with him!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (13 October 2014)

RIP CS... So sorry to hear this. Must have been a v tough decision. Your new baby is beautiful.  Can't wait to see how he grows up and begins his education with you guys.


----------



## amandaco2 (13 October 2014)

So sorry to hear about cs, he will be very much missed, you must be devastated  

goofy looks lovely im sure he will come on lovely, cant wait for him to start work.
fig looks as gorg as ever!


----------



## EventingMum (13 October 2014)

An incredibly hard, heart breaking and brave decision for you to make. You did an incredible job with CS and should be justifiably proud of yourself. Goofy looks lovely, a real head turner and presumably a blank canvas to start with - I look forward to reading about his progress in the future.


----------



## Lyle (13 October 2014)

Another who was so sorry to read the news on FB. Such a brave decision to ensure he would be at peace. 

Goofy is stunning and I look forward to seeing you produce this stunner!


----------



## _GG_ (14 October 2014)

Can't add much to what I said on facebook other than that I have been thinking of you and another member for the same reasons since I saw the news. It's just heartbreaking for you but he was so lucky to have you there and have you put his needs first. 

Bug hugs. Live Goofy and Fig looks full of beans!!!


----------



## Curly_Feather (14 October 2014)

I love your updates and the work and effort and love that you put into your horses. So sorry to hear about CS, and very happy that you found Goofy  Good luck, we all look forward to reading about your journey!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (14 October 2014)

thank you everyone, there's been too many replies on here and FB to reply to each person but please know that its been a great comfort to read everyone's thoughts.

everything CS has taught me will be poured in to Goofy. He has made me a better rider than any other horse could, i think, and Goofy will benefit from that bless him.

And talking of the Goofball, he's settling in really well  came in last night and had a short groom and a bit of a mane tidy up. Is really good about picking front feet up but wary of his hinds so thats something to work on a bit over the next couple of weeks so that he can have them tidied up by my trimmer.

he's had a little rug on today like a pro(was cold yesterday) and is generally taking life at sparkle towers in his stride. Ive already bought him loads of pointless pretty tat, so i think he's well aware of his blingy future lol!!!!!


----------



## Luce85 (14 October 2014)

So sorry to hear about CS, what a brave decision you made for him. Goofy is so beautiful i can't wait to see what you turn him into!


----------



## Vodkagirly (14 October 2014)

So sorry to hear about CS but pleased you have found a new project.
A bit concerned about his age - how long are we going to have to wait for a competion report?


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (14 October 2014)

RIP CS.....and hello Goofy! x


----------



## stencilface (14 October 2014)

RIP CS, must have been a hard but brave decision you had to make.  Love the new addition to the family there, and loving Figs reaction too!


----------



## Doormouse (14 October 2014)

Very sorry to hear about CS, awful decision to have to make, have had to do exactly the same with one of mine too, but knowing they are safe and free of either physical or mental pain forever makes it a little easier. Brave decision.

Love the new arrival, looking forward to lots of updates along his way.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (14 October 2014)

Vodkagirly said:



			So sorry to hear about CS but pleased you have found a new project.
A bit concerned about his age - how long are we going to have to wait for a competion report?
		
Click to expand...

lol! until 2016 for actual comp reports but in between now and then there will be lots of matchy matchy in hand pics, and blingy backing pics and Goofy goes on road trips to see the world pics


----------



## stilltrying (14 October 2014)

How very sad, sorry to hear you've lost your beautiful boy. Always enjoyed reading your posts (well, mostly looking at the pics and ogling at the sparkliness of you both!).  Youngster looks lovely : )


----------



## siennamum (14 October 2014)

Such a shame about CS, but you did your best by him, and he achieved a huge amount. 
Now pony is gorgeous, really smart.


----------



## Sheep (14 October 2014)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			lol! until 2016 for actual comp reports but in between now and then there will be lots of matchy matchy in hand pics, and blingy backing pics and Goofy goes on road trips to see the world pics 

Click to expand...

Good, I too was worrying about the long wait - it will be really interesting to see the whole journey of producing a competition horse! I am through and through a leisure rider so I'm excited to see his progress.

I was very sorry to hear about CS, but you made a brave decision and I look forward to see the sparkling continue (and bling and matchy matchy!)!


----------



## PolarSkye (14 October 2014)

What a very selfless and courageous decision you made regarding CS - he was extremely lucky to have such sensible, grown-up owners.  I am sure you will miss him terribly.

Oh, but Goofy!  Just love the name . . . suits him too.  Looks like he has wonderful paces and will give you years of fun and success.  I can't wait to read all about him . . . and Fig, obviously .

Take care,

P x


----------



## Kelpie (14 October 2014)

I, too, oven read your reports even though I often don't comment but just wanted to say sorry for your loss. X


----------



## TPO (14 October 2014)

Sorry again to read about your loss but echo the sentiments of other as to how selfless you were to make that decision for him. Hopefully you can take comfort in knowing that you done your absolute best for him and that he had a good life with you.

Your new boy is lovely and I look forward to following your progress, hopefully on here and, if not, on FB.


----------



## EmmaB (14 October 2014)

So sad to hear about CS, but you really did try your hardest for him, more than many people would have! 

Glad Fig is getting on well, and Goofy looks fab, will be very exciting to see his progress and when it comes to backing him!


----------



## Booboos (14 October 2014)

Terrible news about CS, just terrible. You did your absolute best for him and no one could have done more. I am very sorry he didn't settle in retirement, I've had to make a similar decision and it was heart breaking and took a long time to get to terms with.

Goofy is wonderful and has the best name.


----------



## cobwithattitude (14 October 2014)

What wonderful news, after such sad news, Goofy is a brilliant name & I look forward to seeing the Goof-bling!  I have only known one Goofy (proper name: Kingsize!) before and he was an awesome horse and so loving and also had a very caring owner.

look forward to seeing NMT's Christmas present out and about - Weston Lawns perhaps!


----------



## Lollysmum (14 October 2014)

Paul will be so chuffed you used his picture, I think Pea so looks so pleased with himself in it!

Goofy is gorgeous (but you already know that!)


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (14 October 2014)

lollysmum-he takes the best pics


----------



## Lollysmum (14 October 2014)

Aah thanks, he's an old softy and was really upset by your news x  Next time we're in your neck of the woods we'll come and take some of Goofy!  Maybe we can do an Equissentials Dressage sponsored rider shoot (oops am I allowed to say that!!)


----------



## Foxford (14 October 2014)

Wow, I certainly wasn't expecting this news. Really sorry that you had to come to that decision, but best of luck with your new boy. X


----------



## rara007 (14 October 2014)

I am really sorry to read of your loss  He was a one in a million horse in more ways than one!


----------



## _GG_ (14 October 2014)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			and in answer to whoever asked-no,we never find out why he did what he did. we found out what it definately wasnt, but not what it was and tbh could have spent thousands searching, only for the final outcome to be the end. Thats really as much as i want to go in to it.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes all an answer can serve to do is tick a box. The why's, what if's and shoulda/woulda/coulda thoughts are irrelevant in the face of the reality of what is a very sad and desperate situation. All that is needed at such times is thought for the welfare of the horse and you have not failed in that regard for a second. I totally understand your need to be private and it requires no justification. Nor does the decision you ultimately made. 

It was about CS before he left our world, but it is about you now and for your own sanity...I hope that everyone will agree that you've nothing to answer for and only deserve the thoughts, prayers and good wishes that you've been receiving. xxx


----------



## Farcical1 (14 October 2014)

I don't know the ins and outs, but how sad to hear of CS passing. It sounds like you did the best for and by him, and that's all any horse could want. 

The new boy looks rather fab. Wishing you all the luck in the world with him.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (14 October 2014)

RIP CS. You did more for him than most would have and always did right by him.

Exciting news about Goofy, he's lovely .


----------



## Teasel (14 October 2014)

Normally a lurker....so, so sorry to read about CS. Goofy has some very big sparkly boots to fill....but he looks gorgeous and up for a challenge!  Will continue to follow your posts with interest x


----------



## Clare85 (14 October 2014)

So very sorry to read about CS. A difficult and brave decision to make. Rest peacefully beautiful boy.

All the very best with Goofy, and of course Fig! 

Take care x


----------



## Sheep (14 October 2014)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			it maybe has come as a shock to a few of you, but it was a decision taken over many weeks, of trialling and eliminating a few things and waiting on results etc. We did keep all that very quiet as i couldn't bear the *why don't you try this* repeatedly when we already knew we were nearing the end of the road.

and in answer to whoever asked-no,we never find out why he did what he did. we found out what it definately wasnt, but not what it was and tbh could have spent thousands searching, only for the final outcome to be the end. Thats really as much as i want to go in to it.
		
Click to expand...

I can completely understand why you wouldn't want to broadcast everything. Ultimately he was yours, you knew him best and did all you could for him. That's all any horse could ask for.




_GG_ said:



			Sometimes all an answer can serve to do is tick a box. The why's, what if's and shoulda/woulda/coulda thoughts are irrelevant in the face of the reality of what is a very sad and desperate situation. All that is needed at such times is thought for the welfare of the horse and you have not failed in that regard for a second. I totally understand your need to be private and it requires no justification. Nor does the decision you ultimately made. 

It was about CS before he left our world, but it is about you now and for your own sanity...I hope that everyone will agree that you've nothing to answer for and only deserve the thoughts, prayers and good wishes that you've been receiving. xxx
		
Click to expand...

This ^^


----------



## Puffin (14 October 2014)

Really sorry to hear about CS, I always look out for your threads. Sounds like the right decision however hard.

Onwards to even more amazing things with Goofy. How did you come up with that name for such a beautiful horse!?


----------



## angelish (14 October 2014)

ah no  i'm so sorry i got such a shock when i opened the thread ,wasn't expecting that 
very best of luck with goofy  love his name


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (14 October 2014)

So sad to see your news its never easy but totally echo gg's comments xxx


----------



## Lolo (14 October 2014)

RIP CS. I like to think he's causing merry hell with Bee somewhere- you did all you could for him, and he had such a happy time with you.


----------



## Tash88 (14 October 2014)

I don't always respond on here as I follow your FB page and comment on that, but just wanted to echo what others have said and say how sorry I am, for you both, that you had to say goodbye to CS. I hope this comes out right and you know what I mean - nobody needs to hear the whole story and similarly nobody is judging your actions or decisions; we all know that you and NMT would have done all you could for him and that you made a courageous and difficult decision.

Best of luck with Goofy, he is a special little horse and I think he will go far , looking forward to seeing him in matchy matchy and sparkes.

Tx


----------



## nikkimariet (14 October 2014)

Puffin said:



			Onwards to even more amazing things with Goofy. How did you come up with that name for such a beautiful horse!?
		
Click to expand...

That was my handiwork  My second offer was Gormy!!!!


----------



## BessyBoo (14 October 2014)

I'm normally a lurker, but absolutely love reading your posts, so just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about CS. 
And best of luck with your youngster, who is stunning  look forward to many more sparkly pics!!


----------



## khalswitz (14 October 2014)

I saw on FB, but will say again - you did a fantastic job with CS, and got so much out of him that would never have been found by anyone else. To get a tricky horse like him to Inter 1 is no mean feat!!! I'm gutted for you that it has ended as it has, but such a huge well done to both you and him for everything you have achieved.

Goofy will never replace him, but I hope you have just as much success and fun with him but with less heartache.

All my love x


----------



## Vodkagirly (14 October 2014)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			lol! until 2016 for actual comp reports but in between now and then there will be lots of matchy matchy in hand pics, and blingy backing pics and Goofy goes on road trips to see the world pics 

Click to expand...

You need another project for the mean time then, we can't wait that long.


----------



## anna22 (14 October 2014)

As everyone has said, so sorry to hear about CS.  And you have my utmost respect, it is one of the hardest decisions to make even when it is the right one, especially when you love them so much.  Hugs xx 

Your new baby looks stunning, looking forward to many exciting posts about him in the future


----------



## GinaGeo (14 October 2014)

So sorry to hear about your loss.  He was a very special horse and you've done the right thing by him.  I am looking forward to more Fig and Goofy reports - Best of Luck


----------



## Firewell (15 October 2014)

I can only imagine how awful a time you have been through with all this. So sorry. Horses can be such heartbreakers but I hope Goofy can cheer you up and be a bit of a silver lining to this cloud.


----------



## glamourpuss (15 October 2014)

I've said it before & I'll say it again, CS was a very, very lucky horse & if anything your decision to PTS just reiterates that. 

Just seeing how far you took a damaged ex-racer gets me insanely excited for what you will achieve with a blank canvas bred & built for the job!


----------



## JustMe22 (15 October 2014)

I had no idea about CS. So sorry to hear this, I used to enjoy seeing the updates and pictures and wondering if my ex-racehorse would ever be half as good (he won't!). 

New horse looks lovely!


----------



## anuvb (15 October 2014)

Am so sorry to hear this news. I normally lurk and have always enjoyed reading your updates and marvelling at how clean and tidy you and your sister always look (I - for some reason- can never manage this the mud just jumps up and hugs me). 

For what it's worth it's never an easy decision and it's even harder to make if you never have a definitive answer. Sometimes you just have to go with your gut feeling.  All the diagnostic techniques in the world will not show up what may be a very deep rooted issue. So therefoe I take my hat off to you for your bravery and tenacity with cs - even up to the end. I hope if I am ever in a similar position I too can do the same.

Good luck for the future.


----------



## HotToTrot (15 October 2014)

Really sorry, how horrible. Gd luck with the new one!


----------



## MadisonBelle (15 October 2014)

glamourpuss said:



			I've said it before & I'll say it again, CS was a very, very lucky horse & if anything your decision to PTS just reiterates that. 

Just seeing how far you took a damaged ex-racer gets me insanely excited for what you will achieve with a blank canvas bred & built for the job!
		
Click to expand...

This totally....was in awe of what you achieved with such a beautiful but very tricky TB so cannot wait to see what you do with Goofy...........

So sorry and shocked to have read this but as others have said I hope Goofy eases your pain.xx


----------



## Fools Motto (15 October 2014)

Nothing to add that everyone else hasn't. Just want to add my condolences to you both and all at Sparkle Towers. RIP CS.
'Go Goofy Go' banners shall now wave!!!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (15 October 2014)

Goofy doing pretty well considering just how little he had done-he's pretty good at having front feet picked out just rather wary of hinds, has got the rug on/off thing down pat, had his mane tidied a bit and got used to the shiney spray!

He's an absolute doll in the field, always coming over to say hi whilst im poo picking and is pretty good at leading in and out, tends to be quick out and slow in but is happy to be corrected to walk at the shoulder.

he's just an all round very nice chap and i hope he stays that way even when the hormones start flowing!


----------



## Carefreegirl (15 October 2014)

Goofy :eek3:  sorry about CS and exciting times ahead with Goofy :smile3:


----------



## atlantis (15 October 2014)

I follow you on fb and posted on there, but I wanted to reiterate the thoughts of others on here to say how saddened I was to hear of your loss. CS was such a star and how you produced such a tricky horse so beautifully and sympathetically is inspiring it really is!!! You should be very proud of him and you, but mostly of your ability to do right by him at the end. I admire you for that too!!

Goofy looks wonderful he really does. I'm looking forwards to the updates!!!


----------



## Luci07 (15 October 2014)

Just sorry you had to lose your boy and wish you every success with Goofy.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (15 October 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss but you are to be congratulated for making a hard but correct decision. Good luck with Goofy, he looks a star in the making.


----------



## quirky (15 October 2014)

Sorry to hear about CS .
I too have been there and got bogged down by do gooders, so ended up keeping my intentions to myself.
I couldn't have done more for mine, my perseverance ran into many years, as I am sure you did for CS.

I hope Goofy gives you many years of fun and doesn't make you have to use some skills CS taught you so well!!


----------



## amage (15 October 2014)

Another reiterating my thoughts from facebook, admiring Goofy and also just want to tell you that above all else the way you have handled yourself throughout this horrible time (in particular the nastiness from the poster on here) just oozes class and elegance. 

Go forth and Goofarkle - Goofy/Sparkle!!


----------



## mil1212 (16 October 2014)

Sorry to hear the news about CS, such a tough call 

How cool is Goofy?!  Are you going to keep him entire? And how big do you think he'll make?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (16 October 2014)

ha ha ha i love Goofarkle!!!!!!!

im not very good with youngstock height tbh......but anything from 15.2-17hh is fine with me so im not too worried where he ends up. He looks a lot bigger when moving than stood up but i suspect is a similar height to Fig atm, certainly feels no bigger when stood grooming him. so if he's about 15.1hh now, and he was actually 2 in May this year, what do we think HHO peeps?

The rough plan is that as long as he stays a nice person (and he really is not colty at all atm) he can keep his nuts and we will try and grade him with the AES as a 4yo when under saddle.


----------



## zigzag (16 October 2014)

I had a 2 year old that was 15.1 she matured at 17.2 lol


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (16 October 2014)

eek! i mean it wouldnt be the end of the world, it might be a bit of a squeeze to get him on the lorry but i wouldnt be heartbroken if he did grow taller.

ideally 16-17hh but i ride all sorts of all sizes so im not too fussed


----------



## racingdemon (16 October 2014)

Condolences about CS, it's tough when you have to make that decision, but when something isn't fixable/recoverable (ykwim) it's always better for the horse

Goofy looks very smart, I'm really looking forward to seeing him grow & develop with you (FB follower mainly)


----------



## gunnergundog (16 October 2014)

amage said:



			Another reiterating my thoughts from facebook, admiring Goofy and also just want to tell you that above all else the way you have handled yourself throughout this horrible time (in particular the nastiness from the poster on here) just oozes class and elegance.
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly!  Am really pleased to see you back posting here.


----------



## Apercrumbie (16 October 2014)

Another reiterating fb statements, but many of us know what a hard decision you have taken.  It's just awful, but you can see from all the condolences on here and fb that CS was a very popular and loved horse who will be missed.

I'm also concerned about Goofy's age  thank god for Fig!  It's interesting that you've gone for a warmblood this time!  He looks absolutely beautiful.  Did you fancy something a bit more naturally dressage orientated?


----------



## el_Snowflakes (16 October 2014)

Was very sorry to hear of your loss, a very sad situation but handled in the kindest of ways. I hope Goofy brings you lost of happiness and I look forward to seeing pics of him in his bling in the future!


----------



## comet! (16 October 2014)

Sorry to hear about CS.  

Goofy looks lovely.  I have just had trouble naming a new horse - I think I should have delegated the naming to you two &#128522;


----------



## dingle12 (16 October 2014)

So sorry for your loss, I'm not on FB do you mind me asking what was wrong with pea?


----------



## popsdosh (17 October 2014)

dingle12 said:



			So sorry for your loss, I'm not on FB do you mind me asking what was wrong with pea?
		
Click to expand...

Read the OPs first post maybe!


----------



## lucemoose (17 October 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of CS to you, but I applaud you for being able to make that final decision and to push on through and to be coming out the other side with the purchase of Goofy. (cannot type that without internally lolling) Did you go for a specific bloodline/ type/ colour?!?!


----------



## armchair_rider (17 October 2014)

RIP CS - A very brave thing to do for him. 

Good lucky Goofy, you've got some big shoes to fill.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 October 2014)

Lucemoose- no, I knew I wanted something different, looked at several hackney and gelderlander X types and pinged an email to a few dealers asking them to keep an eye out. Goofy was the first one that really really grabbed me and when we saw him in the flesh his personality had us suckered in lol. I didn't go after a WB but he was the nicest by a long way in my budget  I Loff him lots already


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 October 2014)

Been following on here and facebook and had nothing to add thats not already been said, but boo to no Hackney would have loved to see what you made of one!

As has been said you did everything you could for CS and it really showed how much you cared and wanted him to do well! Super good luck with Goofy I'm sure he will be fab .

x x


----------



## Supanova (17 October 2014)

Oh I didn't know about this either.  Really sorry to hear this.  Looking forward to reading future reports on the youngster x


----------



## now_loves_mares (18 October 2014)

I've not been on here much so wasn't expecting this at all. But having followed your journey together over the years, I know you tried every possible route to keep him happy. There's a lot we don't understand about horses, even now; I have one that we speculate as being "autistic" or whatever the equine equivalent might be. Luckily she is happy being retired; but if she wasn't I would do exactly as you have. You must have had to be very strong to say enough is enough, when you'd come so far and tried so hard. CS was indeed lucky to have you, on so many levels. 

I hope Goofy (who is gorgeous) provides a rather more uncomplicated road to success.

RIP CS.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 October 2014)

thank you everyone for you lovely kind words, its been a funny old weekend with having a clinic at home and being sat on the sidelines.

but steph walked up to meet the Goof and really liked him and he even did a bit of poncey trot for her when he moved on to the winter field, so she could admire him in motion!

he has been a clever lad all weekend, he came out the field alone and left everyone and went for a walk round our property and was totally chilled, then Bruce went off for a hack and left him on his own in the field for an hour and he neighed 2/3 times then went back to eating...............then he came in and had all 4 feet picked out and sprayed with anti-back stuff(they are a bit deep and smelly!) which is a big milestone as he's quite unsure about having his back feet held up.

so really pleased with small furry nuts progress!!!!!


----------



## Dollysox (20 October 2014)

A lurker on your posts, and don't comment as I don't have anything useful to say, but so sorry to hear about CS. You went the extra mile and beyond for him and he was clearly a very special horse to you.

Gorgeous Goofy though!  I hope he grows into the big shoes he has to fill.  Wishing you all the luck in the world with him.


----------



## dingle12 (20 October 2014)

popsdosh said:



			Read the OPs first post maybe!
		
Click to expand...


I did OP said his behaviour had deteriorated, didn't know if the OP had known the reasons why?


----------



## kit279 (20 October 2014)

Sorry to hear your sad news but you were the best thing that could have happened to that horse - noone else would have achieved as much and been so thorough and patient with him. Best of luck with the new one


----------



## OldNag (20 October 2014)

I am so, so sorry,  it must have been the most painful decision. 

Your new youngster  looks gorgeous - and fun! .


----------

